# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lajmërim: Hapet një server i ri për Counter Strike 1.6

## KOKASHTA

Kam nja 2 dit qe kam bere te mundur hapjen e nje serveri counter strike v. 1.6.
Momentalisht mund te hyni vetem duke u connectuar ne ip : *192.168.1.104:27015*, deri sa te bej te mundur blerjen e nje emri serveri.

Per te gjith ata qe duan te luajne...le ti japin connect !

Me vone do bej te mundur shtimin e admineve, moderatoreve dhe sloteve per ata qe luajne nga rrethina !

Pershendetje !  :shkelje syri: 

*p.s : Serveri mund te jete dhe bosh, pasi nuk e kam hapur lajmin as ketej qe kam hapur server. Nqf se beheni nja 3,4,5 veta bejme nje ndeshje per qejf.

Per cdo gje. Kontaktoni : MSN - ledio16@hotmail.com
*

----------


## Slimshaddy

Fort Mire KOKASHTA

----------


## KOKASHTA

O slimo, provoje nje here...nqf se e ke te instaluar cs 1.6
Se si do ece...te bej ca prova.

Nqf se ke kohe, sigurisht!

Pershendetje.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ka ndonje te interesum per ndonje 5 vs 5, kshu per qejf pa gje persiper?

----------


## Slimshaddy

O Kokashta Spo Di Me Fut Serverin Mo Kom Harru

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

As une nuk di si te futem ne server.Po e bejme ndeshjen po deshet..

----------


## RaPSouL

Pershendetje.


Eshte shume e thjesht te lidhesh ne server, se pari hap Counter Strike 1.6 pasi te hapet kliko me  shenjen "`" qe gjendet mbi "TAB" dhe te del Konsola, aty mjafton vetem te shkruash *connect 192.168.1.104:27015* dhe do te futesh ne server pa asnje problem.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kaq qe mer.Pse nuk thate gje ju :ngerdheshje: .Thnx RaPSouL...

----------


## Slimshaddy

O Cuna Na Tregoni Nese Do Lujm Sonte Mre Edhe Dicka Pse Me Del youve Been Disconect From Server Kick by reasion:sxe injected.

----------


## Slimshaddy

eh spo me bo mre vlla me u fut ic ne servera kush di me me ndihmu KOKASHTA a din gjo pse mre vlla sa futem ne server nis lojen me nxjerrin jasht ose me del vet duke then dic per sXe injected.sXe injected e kom marr download po spo di ca ka me sqaroni njeri nqs dini gjo flm

----------


## EpoX

> eh spo me bo mre vlla me u fut ic ne servera kush di me me ndihmu KOKASHTA a din gjo pse mre vlla sa futem ne server nis lojen me nxjerrin jasht ose me del vet duke then dic per sXe injected.sXe injected e kom marr download po spo di ca ka me sqaroni njeri nqs dini gjo flm


E merr programin sxe-injected e instalon , pastaj e hap programin dhe e len ashtu , pra nuk e mbyll ,pastaj e hap lojen edhe mundesh me lujt...perndryshe sxe-injected esht anticheat  dhe e blokon gjdo cheat.....

sxe-injected mundeni mi downlodu ktu:
www.sxe-anticheat.com

----------


## KOKASHTA

Muhabeti eshte se un serverin dje e kam patur te mbyllur.
Do e ve ne pune me vone, ose nfs eshte i interesuar ndonje ekip te bejm nje 5 vs 5 per qejf te futemi ne loje. Do ishte mire...qe te ishin nga shqiperi ata qe duan te lozen, pasi jasht shqiperise them se do kete ping mbi 50 dhe sbehet loje e mire.


 :buzeqeshje: 

Per cdo gje, ledio16@hotmail.com

----------


## Slimshaddy

Lale thot dic per sXe 
Kicked :sXe Injected es requerido en este servidor, Descargar de www.sxe-injected.co

----------


## Slimshaddy

O lal do te jet patjeter anticheat se nuk po bo prap adin naj link ku me me  marr 
nonji tjeter 
apo ca me bo ????

----------


## NBAlbania

Na lajmero kur do ta vesh ne pune serverin

----------


## Slimshaddy

Pavli Posi O Drue Sonte  Biles

----------


## Slimshaddy

C'versioni duhet me e pas mre vlla se un kom ket te www.dardania.com qe po marr

----------


## NBAlbania

Shkarkoni versionin e fundit ketu

----------


## Slimshaddy

O lale u lodha per bes e mora versionin e www.dardania.com edhe e njejta gjo po me del nga serveri sa futum ne loje .... Spo di vlla a ka kush me ndihmon :|

----------


## NBAlbania

> O lale u lodha per bes e mora versionin e www.dardania.com edhe e njejta gjo po me del nga serveri sa futum ne loje .... Spo di vlla a ka kush me ndihmon :|


E provove kete?




> Shkarkoni versionin e fundit ketu

----------

